# Dog grooming



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just wondered if most of you take your dogs to groomers to be clipped or if any of you have a go at doing it yourself?

I have taken Maisie to one or two groomers but am rarely pleased with the result (usually too short). I probably don't give specific enough instructions, and last time her tail was a little matted so needed radical clipping!

Anyway, if anyone is successful with do-it-yourself trimming can you recommend particular clippers you have found work well, or do you have any tips in general?

Many thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh no poor girl, i do my girls myself but because i work at a kennel i uswe my work clippers, i am intending to get my own shortly. just dont know what ones to get. 


we used to get Gypsy and incas tails cliped short but stopped when i saw a labradoodal that looked liuke a gient version of my Gypsy with a lovely bushy tail. i dont think i have ever seen a dog with a tail so matted it had to be clipped off. how often do you brush her at home, what kind of brushes do you use? if you find matting in her tail take scissors and cut in the diraction the hair falls, this brakes the matt in two and alowes the brush to get into the matt. 


if your taking her to a groomers google for cockapoo cuts or hunt around the forum and take in photos of what you want.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think alot of us have had disappointment at the groomers but part of knowing what you want i suppose is realising what you dont want. Ive been doing Wilf since last spring only cos of the cost of having 2 groomed , I'd had some clippers for a year before that and had nt dared to use them.Anyway Ive got Wahl clippers from argos, not the most basic I think they cost £30-35. So I do his body with those then scissor cut his legs and face. Mable still has her puppy coat but dont think I'll dare to do her the first time, will see what her coat is like after that and just see. Good luck ... you got DVD with the clippers and there are a few helpful posts on youtube.. its a matter of just daring x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I groom Flo myself after a few groomer cuts I wasn't happy with (she kept coming home looking over done and like a poodle) and also because of the cost. I spent quite a bit on kit but it will pay for itself within a year then I'll be using it for many years to come. I think there are less expensive options that would also be just fine.

I got everything from http://www.groomers-online.com, other websites have the same or similar stuff but I've put Groomers links on just so you can the kind of thinds to use.

Andis clippers with a 1.25" comb attachment (which keeps her coat quite long and shaggy. I run this over her back, sides, tummy, chest and tops of her legs
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/271/andis-agc-single-speed-clippers

Thinning scissors on top of her head, muzzle and bottom of legs http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/133/6-inch-roseline-single-edge-thinning-scissors

Ear and Face scissors to tidy around the eyes to keep the hair out and to tidy hair inbetween her pads http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2367/mikki-ear-and-face-scissors

Coarse comb to comb her through everyday and before using the clippers http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1069/karlie-coarse-comb

Slicker brush once a week to pull out loose hair. I use a ball pin slicker as it is gentler http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/351/ball-pin-slicker

Groomers will also trim their nails so you'll need nail scissors. I don't do that as her nails are black and I'm not sure where the quick is so my vet does it for free as part of the health plan she is on.

Groomers also wipe all around the inside of the ears (I use baby wipes) and also sometimes pluck the hairs out of their ears to keep them tidy and less prone to mess and so ear circulates. Although I don't need to do this as Flo doesn't have any hair in her ears.

Mikki is a lower priced brand which is OK but if you have the budget go for the professional equipemnt as it lasts much longer and is much better quality. I have used Mikki and Roseline thinning scissors and Roseline are far superior.

Because I'm not that experienced I tend not to go for a great long session where I do everything but just do bits as I go along. Last week I tidied her face, this week I'll run the clippers over her back and sides then next week I may scissors the lower half of her legs etc..

This is how Flo looked after the groomers cut - arghhhh (nothing against poodles and no offence intended to those who prefer a tidy/poodle cut but I prefer the scruffy look on Flo)









And this is Flo after my 'tidy up'. A bit more relaxed and scruffy...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes ... I defo like Flo with the Mandy DIY scruffy & relaxed cut .. much nicer than the Poodle look.

I know other cockapoo owners and breeders who do it at home to save money and to get the look they desire (longer shaggy cut, rather than teddy bear or poodle cut), and its all about confidence and taking your time. Mandy doing the grooming in stages seems like a great plan.... I haven't had Oakley clipped yet, but he liked the wash and blow dry at the groomers.. with a bum trim and claws trim... but I would feel confident enough to do it at home... as I know the look I want....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I like a scruffy cockapoo too....look at flo, so cute!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your great advice. All I do myself is brush her regularly with a small slicker brush usually when she is sitting beside me on the sofa, but the trouble is her tail is underneath her so often gets left!

I think its a great idea to do it at home and will definitely give it a try - thanks for the website addresses for eqiupment. Last time she had been shaved so close around her "lady bits" (as my husband said) that she kept licking and was clearly uncomfortable for a week or two.

I much prefer the shaggy look to the poodle clip too. I'm a bit nervous about clipping around the eyes but maybe that could be done when they are asleep?

Thanks again


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

PS. Really lovely pics of Flo. 

PPS. If they are cut too short they look like smaller dogs (Maisie is small enough anyway!).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Thanks for all your great advice. All I do myself is brush her regularly with a small slicker brush usually when she is sitting beside me on the sofa, but the trouble is her tail is underneath her so often gets left!
> 
> I think its a great idea to do it at home and will definitely give it a try - thanks for the website addresses for eqiupment. Last time she had been shaved so close around her "lady bits" (as my husband said) that she kept licking and was clearly uncomfortable for a week or two.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't use a clipper around the eyes, I use either the thinning scissors or face scissors. Personally I wouldn't try doing anything around the eyes when she is asleep as she could suddenly move when you are not expecting it and you also want to get them used to be groomed. When I do Flo's face I'm really firm with her and keep her still but lightly holding her muzzle. Do a few cuts then say good and treat so she knows grooming is great as she gets treats as you go along. The only thing I do when she is resting or having a cuddle is to use small face scissors and cut out any small matts, especially under her front legs. When she falls asleep on her back with her paws in the air I can really get to work on any matts under her front legs by using the scissors or de-matter to break them up. Do this by cutting away from the skin.

I forgot to say about the de-matter. Essential for breaking up any matts before a thorough comb, followed by clipping http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1098/karlie-de-matting-comb---small


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

see i like the short bodywith fluffy legs, i like to see the shape of my girls. as for the eyes sont use the point of the scissors ust the flat edge. mose groomers use clippers from the nose to the eyes. 

he her used to staning infrount of you so you can get to every part of her body.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> see i like the short bodywith fluffy legs, i like to see the shape of my girls. as for the eyes sont use the point of the scissors ust the flat edge. mose groomers use clippers from the nose to the eyes.
> 
> he her used to staning infrount of you so you can get to every part of her body.


I keep Flo's body quite short as well so you can see her shape and waist otherwise she looks 'fat'. When she had really long fur everyone kept saying she had put a lot of weight on!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh thanks. I am going to order some things from groomers-online. Might be costly initially but definitely cost effective in the long term. Nicer looking results too, if I can do it properly.

Good idea to use treats and have them standing. Probably nicer for the dog too - at the groomer they attach her collar to a stand. She never likes going there so having it done at home with rewards would be good. Won't need to do it for a while, she looks like a little lamb at the moment!

Will take some pics to show you . . .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it depends on the coat I like Wilf short in the body and longer in the leg... I did nt used to like his body short when his fur was wavier but the curlier its got it just grows out like an affro and like very curly hair just starts to look frizzy. Looking at Mable s coat at the moment I think she's going to be looser sowill probably keep her longer. Wilf sits very still while I do his face ... but again Mable s a different dog lol... her hair is getting long in her eyes and I need to pluck up the courage to have a go x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Oh thanks. I am going to order some things from groomers-online. Might be costly initially but definitely cost effective in the long term. Nicer looking results too, if I can do it properly.
> 
> Good idea to use treats and have them standing. Probably nicer for the dog too - at the groomer they attach her collar to a stand. She never likes going there so having it done at home with rewards would be good. Won't need to do it for a while, she looks like a little lamb at the moment!
> 
> Will take some pics to show you . . .


Don't let her get too long before you have a go. Let her coat grow to a length you like then clip little and often to keep it that way.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks ... you obviously speak from experience


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is an other grooming option, I guess....

http://www.eurthisnthat.com/2009/09/09/jokey-joke-the-mexican-lion-security-system/


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> This is an other grooming option, I guess....
> 
> http://www.eurthisnthat.com/2009/09/09/jokey-joke-the-mexican-lion-security-system/


the lion cut it actualy popular. 


check out this thread or googal creative dog grooming, also some fab vidios on you tube 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=79&highlight=grooming


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! That's quite amazing! I can't quite cope with the panda one - its little face looks so sad (I know it's the dye, but still!).

So, I know you want to be a groomer, Kendal - would you go in for things like that? Going on the look of your dogs, I'm guessing not (personally, I far prefer a natural looking dog). But, I bet once you become a professional groomer, you'd be drawn into it. You'd want to try new and interesting things, and the challenge of it must be very satisfying. I can't imagine how satisfying it must have been for the groomers who did those dogs. I just feel for the ones they practised on, when they first tried it out and got it wrong! I hope we never get to see those pictures!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Oh my goodness!! That's quite amazing! I can't quite cope with the panda one - its little face looks so sad (I know it's the dye, but still!).
> 
> So, I know you want to be a groomer, Kendal - would you go in for things like that? Going on the look of your dogs, I'm guessing not (personally, I far prefer a natural looking dog). But, I bet once you become a professional groomer, you'd be drawn into it. You'd want to try new and interesting things, and the challenge of it must be very satisfying. I can't imagine how satisfying it must have been for the groomers who did those dogs. I just feel for the ones they practised on, when they first tried it out and got it wrong! I hope we never get to see those pictures!


lol i have been thretend by friends never to do that to my girls lol. but the poodle coate is so fun to play with.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I know its only a bit of fun but I think it looks grotesque.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I know its only a bit of fun but I think it looks grotesque.


I'm equally amazed and repelled by it. I can't really work out what I think. I agree with Ennierda's view on the thread, that the dogs probably love it and get lots of attention, I also think it is incredibly clever and creative, but there is a bit of me that worries that it gives out the wrong message about dogs. But then if you look at humans, there are WAGS and there are people who do their grocery shopping in their pyjamas - vive la difference, I say.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is one of my fave creative dog groomers in Canada, just because he gets fancy grooming doesnt mean he doesnt get to be a normal dog. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6B1kSDzmyM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKE8pbUwShI&tracker=False


----------



## alfie masson (Feb 5, 2011)

*Horror story on gromming*

Alfie went 2 a highly recomened groomer, we r in northamptonshire,2 hrs later she phoned me saying she had nicked him, she would just use the clippers on him from then on but this would mean he would b shorter than i had asked 4, i said no worries it will grow dont have him upset just do whats best! picked him up anxiously , he is ready 4 me when i get there with his collar and lead on , 2 hrs later at home he is quiet so i bring him up 4 a cuddle taking his collar off, imagine my horror when i see 3 deep cuts in his neck, phone her 4 explanation and she says it will b fine if you clean it everyday, 2 days later i take him 2 the vet as it begins 2 look worse , pus is coming out of it. vet looks horrified when she cleans it out and then shows me a deep hole in his neck ,bcause the grommer had put the collar straight on 2 open cut it has caused the infection.this is so bad we r still visiting the vet everyday 4 last 2 wks, he will probably need it 2 be stitched once infection is gone, it will be done under anisthetic as the hole is deep, i have been left feeling guilty 4 taking him plus how do i find a good groomer in northamptonshire 4 cockapoos


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow that is horific, she was compleatly in the wrong, how on erth did she make cuts that deep and more than once? realy hope he doesnt need much more treatment, you should as ket to reinburs you for the treatment as she should have insurance, that is rediculose. poor boy. 


you can keep a dog long using clippers but you nee scissors to smooth out the cut.


----------



## alfie masson (Feb 5, 2011)

hi Kendal, she said she used a blade around his neck 2 feather in, what ever that means, she said i did that bcause he sat so well 4 me, but has never explained how she managed 2 do it 3 times and they r not in the same place around the neck theres a good distance between them. so far i have paid 350 quid 2 vet she does have insurance so hopefully she will pay me back


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Poor Alfie and poor you! I live in Northamptonshire, but as Rosie is still tiny, I don't know any groomers. To be honest, I'm thinking of following Mandy (embee)'s example and doing it myself. 

Our vets recommend a groomer in Hillmorton Locks near rugby, if you're northwest northants. It's called Sweeney Dogs - I've not used them myself, so I can't say whether they are good with cockapoos or not. 

Can you let me know the name of the groomer you used so I don't ever go there with Rosie? I understand if you don't want to put it on the message board, but if you could send me a direct message, I'd be grateful.

Thanks

Louise


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohh poor thing that all sounds awful. I would def try for compensation to cover vets bills. Kendal - do groomers have to be registered in any way or can anyone call themselves a groomer and have a go as it sounds like who ever did this work didn't know what they were doing!

I would thoroughly recommend the home clipping route, especially for a cockapoo as precision and 'fine tuning' isn't needed if you are happy with a scruffy look. I was really nervous about using clippers but if you also use a comb attachment on the clippers (I use 1.25") it's just not possible to nick them with the clippers.

Be mindful however that when a groomer has a dog they are clipping nails, trimming between pads, plucking ear hair if necessary, checking for ticks and any other problems. Because I groom Flo myself but realise I might miss potential health problems that a good groomer would pick up on I have a health plan for Flo with my vet and pay around £10.00 each month for 6 monthly checkups that includes cost of flea, tick treatment other regular treatments to keep a dog healthy and a thorough check up. It also includes free nail clipping which I can drop in for anytime. I hate doing her nails as at my last attempt I cut the quick and she yelped!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

as far as i am awair their is not register for groomers, you dont even have to have done any training to be a groomer. but their are city and guilds qualifacations, that not every groomer goes for.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> as far as i am awair their is not register for groomers, you dont even have to have done any training to be a groomer. but their are city and guilds qualifacations, that not every groomer goes for.


So before using a new groomer you should ask to see their qualifications! I know some have NVQ's at 2 or 3 which equivalent to a GCSE or A level which must take quite a number of hours to study for.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> So before using a new groomer you should ask to see their qualifications! I know some have NVQ's at 2 or 3 which equivalent to a GCSE or A level which must take quite a number of hours to study for.


dont get me wrong their are some wonderfull groomers who have no qualifacations for it at all. we have one in our aria who did the same corse as the groomer at my work, but i have herd some horendose stories about her, she workd with us for a bit untill she tried to pinch clients. she gave a westy clipper burn and tryed to blame it on mone of the girls who drys the dogs saying she was hevy handed with the brush. however one of the girls saw her give the dog clipper burn and the girl she tryed to blame wasnt even working the day the dog was in.
she just seems to scalp all the dogs she gets and charges exsoconet prices for them. we have had a couple of dogs cume to us to fix the work she did to the dog.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> dont get me wrong their are some wonderfull groomers who have no qualifacations for it at all. we have one in our aria who did the same corse as the groomer at my work, but i have herd some horendose stories about her, she workd with us for a bit untill she tried to pinch clients. she gave a westy clipper burn and tryed to blame it on mone of the girls who drys the dogs saying she was hevy handed with the brush. however one of the girls saw her give the dog clipper burn and the girl she tryed to blame wasnt even working the day the dog was in.
> she just seems to scalp all the dogs she gets and charges exsoconet prices for them. we have had a couple of dogs cume to us to fix the work she did to the dog.


Word of mouth is obviously the way to go, then - but it is difficult when you are a new dog owner. Maybe you should ask at the vets, or ask people you see out walking their dogs?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my god poor Alfie what an awful experience for you both. Surely she should be coming to you regarding insurance after all its her business thats at stake.. and to try and blatently cover up her negligence is appalling. Like mandy says with the comb on the shears you'll not cause any injury .. thats what prevented me trying clipping initially thinking that you could hurt them but you can run them over your skin and not notice. I hope Alfie gets better soon ... give the grooming a go yourself dont leave it too long and you'll be able to keep upto it and Im sure alfie will ba happier with you doing it x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> as far as i am awair their is not register for groomers, you dont even have to have done any training to be a groomer. but their are city and guilds qualifacations, that not every groomer goes for.


What about microchipping, can anyone do that as well, as I've seen that quite a lot of groomers can microchip, not just vets.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> What about microchipping, can anyone do that as well, as I've seen that quite a lot of groomers can microchip, not just vets.


i have my microchipping licence, you need to reseve that before you can orger any equitment or even register the animal. for me it was a one day corse that took about 4 or 5 hours with a vet and a woman from the company, we had to each bring along atleast one pet to microchip but they prefered we braught up to three with us, so i took Delta at 9 weeks, Joey our kitten a bit olter the Delta, and my breother girlfriends rabbit kiara so i got to microchip more than just a dog. i chose this one becase it was closer to me and it was the only one offereing a vet in for the training, also they did it in a group in a hall so you got to exserience other pets getting done some older some younger some fidgest so we could be shown how to handle them. 

i can now microchip dogs, cats, rabits and ferrets. any other animal such as horses, fish, reptiles, birds etc must been done by a vet or otherised agent.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> this is one of my fave creative dog groomers in Canada, just because he gets fancy grooming doesnt mean he doesnt get to be a normal dog.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6B1kSDzmyM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKE8pbUwShI&tracker=False


WOW!!!!!!
I really hope that isn't what lady looks like when she gets home from the groomers tomorrow!!! lol!
That must take forever to do! and some serious grooming skills!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol I hope not, Lady looks lovely just the way she is .... will be waiting for your posts tomorrow x


----------



## alfie masson (Feb 5, 2011)

hi Louise, at the minute Alfie is still needing treatment , i contacted the grommer and she says she will pay the vet bills , she says she has insurance. Contact between us has been short and sweet should we say, i will have no problem making you well aware who she is after she hopefully keeps her word! I have insurance but i just want her to take responseabilty 4 her actions, i still havent had a sorry, i will keep u updated i promise , Anna


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

alfie masson said:


> hi Louise, at the minute Alfie is still needing treatment , i contacted the grommer and she says she will pay the vet bills , she says she has insurance. Contact between us has been short and sweet should we say, i will have no problem making you well aware who she is after she hopefully keeps her word! I have insurance but i just want her to take responseabilty 4 her actions, i still havent had a sorry, i will keep u updated i promise , Anna


It sounds like she knows she made a huge mistake and is scared of what it'll do to her business! Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Poor Alfie! I groom my own dogs (I'm a pure amateur), due to the cost (4 dogs - yikes!!), and I've never done anything like that - OUCH!! I hope everything turns out okay.

One thing I noticed on this forum is that most of you keep a lot of facial hair on your dogs, which is really cute! I've only noticed one or two that have the face shaved. Rosie came to me with facial hair, but it got so messy and smelly, so I shaved it off. Since she's just a pet, I guess it doesn't really matter.

I groom Rosie and also 2 poodles that I have. Luckily, the lab just needs a good brushing a few times a week, and a bath every so often. After a weekend of grooming, I have a whole new appreciation for why groomers charge so much, especially the good ones!


----------



## brian1234 (Sep 23, 2011)

You can groom your dog by yourself by observing how the trainers are grooming the dogs.If the trainers are not grooming them watch the videos on youtube on how to groom your dogs and then you can groom your dogs easily.There will problems to any parts like tail or leg etc.Also you can read different articles on grooming of the dog in different blogs or portals etc.


----------

